# CX-1 article



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-grischa-niermanns-rabobank-colnago-cx-1-17217

I didn't realize the CX-1 was Colnago's lightest and stiffest frame. That seems odd to me. Why wouldn't everyone upgrade to it (in the peloton that is)?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Its early in its development, I am sure others are waiting to see how it performs. Don't be surprised to a lot more of them before the end of the season.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

bwhite_4 said:


> I didn't realize the CX-1 was Colnago's lightest and stiffest frame. That seems odd to me. Why wouldn't everyone upgrade to it (in the peloton that is)?


Likely because light and stiff do not always make for better...


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

*Why no C50s?*

I have not seen a single C50 frame being raced this year by the pros. Are they all being "forced" to ride the Extreme Power? I can't imagine all those non-sprinters would be chosing the EP over the C50...


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

If you read some of the reviews on the Extreme Power (see Cycling Weekly, August 2007, Race Bike of the Year), it is very close to the C50 in both weight and vertical compliance while being significantly stiffer. It seems to be the bike of choice for either climbing or sprinting at this point in time.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

If the E.P. is really better or as good in all areas, why bother to still have the c50 and Extreme-C? They are not at a lower price point. I own a C-50 and have never come close to flexing it or needing a stiffer frame. I honestly think it is 95% marketing. They want all of us C50 owners to feel like we need to upgrade to an E.P.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The EP might be necessary for sprinters like Petacchi, etc. It isn't necessary for most of the mere humans out there, but people like to buy things they don't need just because they can. People buy cars with motors that they will barely even use the full potential of. If I said 1% of cyclists out there need an EP, I think I might be reaching. I guess it might be necessary for the larger cyclists, but for me at 145 lbs, and even though I am a sprinter, I seriously doubt I have ever felt flex in any of my frames.

By the way, I'm guilty of buying shiny things that I don't really need.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not sure that I need to upgrade from my C40. This is the tyranny of upgrades in general, it probably doesn't have much to do with need as much as new. Still, if someone gave me a new EP, i would certainly ride it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The only upgrade that I was pretty sure about, was the upgrade from my 22 pound 12 speed from 1985 to a Colnago Cristallo 20 speed. That cut off 7 pounds and made riding much more pleasant due to the shifting. Those old friction downtube shifters are cumbersome compared to the new shifters.

Then again, if I never upgraded, I would not know what I was missing and the bike would have still worked just fine, that is until I started racing again.


----------

